# Puppy weight question



## GSDlover143 (Nov 8, 2013)

My boy weighed in yesterday at 18 pounds at 9 weeks is that good? He almost feels heavier lol

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

As long as your pup is healthy - that is fine. In fact he sounds like a nice size -not too big , not too small. But in my view, there is no ideal weight, it varies depending how big the pup will grow up to be. I think there is a sticky on height weight that may help you.


----------



## Harry and Lola (Oct 26, 2013)

8 weeks for a male GSD ranges from 13 to 19 pounds with the average being 15 pounds

12 weeks for a male ranges from 22 to 30 with the average being 26

So looks like your boy is a good weight


----------



## Alli.baby (Oct 19, 2013)

Harry and Lola said:


> 8 weeks for a male GSD ranges from 13 to 19 pounds with the average being 15 pounds
> 
> 12 weeks for a male ranges from 22 to 30 with the average being 26
> 
> So looks like your boy is a good weight


My girl is 8 weeks and 2 days old. She weighed 9.5#s today. Is that an average weight? The vet said she was fine.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Harry and Lola (Oct 26, 2013)

Alli.baby said:


> My girl is 8 weeks and 2 days old. She weighed 9.5#s today. Is that an average weight? The vet said she was fine.


She is on the small side, for females 8 weeks range from 11 to 16 with average being 14, however if your vet is happy with her weight then be guided by him/her.

Here is a *guideline* we use in Australia, the following weights are in kilos, to convert to pounds multiply by 2.2, eg 21kilo x 2.2 = 46pounds

*German Shepherd Weight for Age Growth Chart* 
1 month – male range 2.5-4, average 3.5 - female range 2- 3.5, average 3
2 month – male range 6- 9, average 7 – female range 5- 7.5, average 6.5
3 month - male range 10-14, average 12 – female range 8- 12, average 10
4 month – male range 16-18, average 17 – female range 13-16, average 15
5 month – male range 18-22, average 21 – female range 16-20, average 18
6 month – male range 22-26, average 24 – female range 20-22, average 21
7 month – male range 26-28, average 27 – female range 22-24, average 23
8 month – male range 28-30, average 29 – female range 24-26, average 25
9 month – male range 29-32, average 31 – female range 25-27, average 26
10 month – male range 30-33, average 32 – female range 26-28, average 27
11 month – male range 30-34, average 33 – female range 27-29, average 28
12 month – male range 32-34, average 34 – female range 27-29, average 28
18 month – male range 32-36, average 36 – female range 27-30, average 28
24 month – male range 32-38, average 37 – female range 28-30, average 29
36 month – male range 36-40, average 38 – female range 28-32, average 30

Some generalizations on growth rates

1. Males – between 12-20 weeks on average are gaining up to 1-1.25 kg max /week.
 - between 20-26 weeks, gaining .75-1kg max per week.
 - between 26-35 weeks gaining .5-.75kg/week

Male GSD’s largely stop growing in height by 9 months and may gain an extra 1cm (maximum )in height by 15 months. 

2. Females - between 12-20 weeks are gaining up to .75-1kg maximum week, 
 - between 20-26 weeks, gaining .5-.75kg maximum week, 
 - between 26-32 weeks, gaining .25-.5kg/week

Female GSD’s largely stop growing in height by 8 months of age and may gain up to 1cm in height by 12-15 months of age.

#The weight of a puppy (male or female) at 4 months (16 weeks) is roughly ½ the adult end weight.

PS beautiful baby girl you have there


----------



## Tim&Marth (Jul 11, 2013)

Interesting grid you posted H&L. Olivia is 7 months old today and weighs 57 pounds, roughly 26 kg. 2kg above the expected 22-24 range. Odd part is, she seems short compared to other GSD's her age, but a little more stocky (Not fat or overweight). She just looks more filled out compared with other puppies her age.


----------



## MrsFergione (Jul 7, 2013)

Hmm my girl was 12.73 at 14 weeks and now 22.82 at 6 months. Guess she will be on the big end of average  breeder estimated she will be 70lbs just like her mom and she's right on track for that. 50lbs at 6 months and she has slowed down a ton


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

GSDlover143 said:


> My boy weighed in yesterday at 18 pounds at 9 weeks is that good?


That's fine.  Dena and Keefer were in the 18/19 pound range at 9 weeks old when we got each of them - she matured at about 72 pounds, and Keefer is about 80 pounds as an adult.


----------



## Maik (Sep 24, 2012)

Weight is a relative thing....what may be fine for one dog could be not so fine for another. When you look down at a standing dog, you should see a "waistline" and the while the rib cage should be easily visible, you should not be able to see individual ribs.

My 12 month male is 87 pounds, but is actually thin as I can see his ribs....because of the GSD's being prone to skeletal issues, I believe the best thing we can do for them is to keep them thin. I see far too many overweight dogs.....


----------

